# Zero suggestions on XL4?



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

My XL4 is about two weeks old now, and I have yet to receive one recorded suggestion. I'm seeing the same behavior as on my old S3s--the suggestions list never populates with any shows despite having suggestions turned on and page and pages of thumbs ratings. My Tivo has the current 20.2.2.1 software.

Find TV, Movies & Videos --> Browse TV --> TV --> Suggestions --> "Wait a few hours..."

In the S3, this was a never-resolved issue related to tuning adapters. Disconnecting the TA would allow the list to populate, reconnecting would allow the populated suggestions to record. I assumed they had fixed this issue with the S4s. I called Tivo support and the agent had never heard of this issue in the S3 and suggested an RMA for the XL4.

I've done the only troubleshooting step on tivo.com--turn off suggestions, reboot, turn on suggestions, reboot again.

I haven't seen any other posts detailing problems with the various S4 models and suggestions, so am I unique? What else can I try to enable suggestions?


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

Follow up--this is exactly the same behavior as the S3. I left the XL4's TA disconnected overnight and four pages of suggestions magically populated.

No one else is having this problem?


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Have you tried getting a new tuning adapter from the cable company?


----------



## mattpol (Jul 23, 2003)

Same problem here.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

When I was on TWC in Dallas, I had that problem on every model of Series 3, but not on the Premiere. I didn't get the Elite until after I left Dallas, but I assumed it would work on any Series 4 box. Maybe one of the recent updates re-introduced that bug.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

I don't really suspect my TA is faulty, especially since this is exactly the same way in which S3 and HD suggestions fail with the same workaround. To me, this is obviously a Tivo software issue.

This is also not a speculative tuning issue. Once the suggestions list has been populated with the TA disconnected, the Tivo successfully records suggestions on SDV channels once the TA is reconnected. I'm watching my suggestions list slowly decrease as suggestions have been recording all weekend.

Either Tivo has broken the S4 suggestion programming or Time-Warner in North Texas is doing something that isn't being done in other markets.


----------



## permanentpress (Oct 31, 2003)

No suggestions. I miss suggestions. 
I have this problem with premiere 4 and had it with the S3, the in off reboot worked on the s3 rarely, the new TiVo has recorded 1 suggestion despite my best efforts in over a month (and it happened to be a blank channel.)
I have an old tuning adapter that occasionally has dropped out, wonder if that contributes to the problem but clearly TiVo doesnt handle SDV well.
Will have try the disconnection method.
Hey, anybody on Cox Phoenix with the digital package ever seen anything on the 3d channel? I get nothing, ever.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

My XL4 records some suggestions, but always in SD when I have the same channel in HD. I wish there was a way to set suggestions to record HD only.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Turn off the SD versions of the channels.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Arcady said:


> Turn off the SD versions of the channels.


Bingo!


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

DaveDFW said:


> What else can I try to enable suggestions?


Play the game, if you have the patience, and start rma-ing tivos until they say uncle.
Or,
Since disconnecting the tuning adapter is a known work around.
Put the tuning adapter power supply on a timer

edit I stand corrected
Or,
Deny network access to the tuning adapter within the network router.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

The tuning adapter doesn't connect to your network. It talks to the cableco headend via coax using its built-in cable modem.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Arcady said:


> The tuning adapter doesn't connect to your network. It talks to the cableco headend via coax using its built-in cable modem.


You are correct.

I was thinking of the running out of guide data problem.

In which either disconnecting the tuning adapter, from tivo; or tivo from network is a work around.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Best way is to put the tuning adapter on a timer and have it shut off late at night so the suggestions list will populate. No SDV channels will tune or record during this time, but who sets up a lot of season passes in the middle of the night?


----------



## permanentpress (Oct 31, 2003)

Wow! Suggestions recording after leaving it unplugged for a few hours! So how often do I need to cycle the TA? 
And I am going to experiment to find out for how long it needs to be unplugged; is it a database lookup that has a trigger post network connection, or reboot, or something.
Why am I excited that when I already have too much to watch my TiVo will find me more stuff? No idea, but I am!


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

permanentpress said:


> Wow! Suggestions recording after leaving it unplugged for a few hours! So how often do I need to cycle the TA?


When I tested, I just left the TA unplugged overnight when I had no scheduled recordings. So eight hours or so has been sufficient to allow the suggestions list to populate with about four days of suggestions.

I'm not so fond of suggestions that I will continually disconnect the TA. It's just a feature that doesn't work correctly and it will stay that way unless Tivo issues a software fix.


----------



## Ben_Jamin75 (Dec 18, 2003)

I am experiencing the same problem with my new XL4. I replaced a TiVo HD, transferring the cable card and tuning adapter. I never had any problems recording suggestions before, the XL4 still has plenty of free space, but no suggestions.

One thing that seems odd, but may lend a clue as to what the problem is.... Tivo sent down a line up change, adding the military channel in HD, but it isn't live yet, when I try to tune to the new channel, I get a message "channel not provided by tuning adapter. Contact your cable provider for more information". Seems pretty standard. Except when I go into the suggestions screen, there is one (and the only one) pending/future/possible recording, on (drum roll) the military channel HD.


----------



## Davisadm (Jan 19, 2008)

Ben_Jamin75 said:


> Tivo sent down a line up change, adding the military channel in HD, but it isn't live yet, when I try to tune to the new channel, I get a message "channel not provided by tuning adapter. Contact your cable provider for more information". Seems pretty standard. Except when I go into the suggestions screen, there is one (and the only one) pending/future/possible recording, on (drum roll) the military channel HD.


TiVo did not send down a line-up change, your cable company did.


----------



## Ben_Jamin75 (Dec 18, 2003)

Davisadm said:


> TiVo did not send down a line-up change, your cable company did.


No. The cable company notified tribune, the company that tivo uses for guide data that they were adding channels. The line up was updated on tribune/tivo's servers, which was pushed out to my box on a daily call. There was a message on my tivo, which I have seen many times over the years, "a line up change has occurred". And i now receive guide data for the channels are not live yet, they are due to be added 1/13/13. Someone somewhere between the cable company, tribune, and tivo, jumped the gun and sent out the change early.

I have also experienced times where the cable company adds channels and tivo knows nothing about it. In that case, the cable card sees the channel, but there is not guide data because tivo/tribune hasn't been updated.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Every channel add I have gotten in the last two years happened 2-14 days before the channel actually went live. I'd rather have a dead channel that exists for a while than have an active channel that has no guide data.


----------



## Ben_Jamin75 (Dec 18, 2003)

Arcady said:


> Every channel add I have gotten in the last two years happened 2-14 days before the channel actually went live. I'd rather have a dead channel that exists for a while than have an active channel that has no guide data.


I've only had it happen a couple times that I had to report a line up issue to get tivo/tribune to fix it and get guide data.

I agree, I'd rather have it added early than late.

But, back to the topic of this tread....
I just found it interesting that I had suggestions ONLY from the channel that the tuning adapter didn't know anything about. It's seems to add evidence to the working theory that premiers, tuning adapters & suggestions don't get along, at least for some.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Ben_Jamin75 said:


> I've only had it happen a couple times that I had to report a line up issue to get tivo/tribune to fix it and get guide data.
> 
> I agree, I'd rather have it added early than late.
> 
> ...


Part of the SDV protocol allows TiVo to ask the headend (thru the TA) to tune a channel with a lower priority for suggestions than it does for normal channel requests. And the headend can respond with a negative response. So most likely the issue is a headend issue with tuning adapters and not technically a problem with the TiVo. It could also not be an issue at all but rather there are too many nodes and thus all suggestion channel requests fail.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

rainwater said:


> Part of the SDV protocol allows TiVo to ask the headend (thru the TA) to tune a channel with a lower priority for suggestions than it does for normal channel requests. And the headend can respond with a negative response. So most likely the issue is a headend issue with tuning adapters and not technically a problem with the TiVo. It could also not be an issue at all but rather there are too many nodes and thus all suggestion channel requests fail.


No, as I mentioned above this isn't a speculative tuning issue. In my case, all suggestions will record IF the suggestions list is populated. If speculative recordings are being blocked because of the provider's policy, the block will occur at the time of channel request. If speculative recording were being blocked, nothing on the suggestions list would record and each failed attempt would generate an error in the recording history.

The problem is that under some circumstances a Tivo with a TA attached will not populate the suggestions list. Step one in the suggestions-recording process is failing.


----------



## Ben_Jamin75 (Dec 18, 2003)

rainwater said:


> Part of the SDV protocol allows TiVo to ask the headend (thru the TA) to tune a channel with a lower priority for suggestions than it does for normal channel requests. And the headend can respond with a negative response. So most likely the issue is a headend issue with tuning adapters and not technically a problem with the TiVo. It could also not be an issue at all but rather there are too many nodes and thus all suggestion channel requests fail.


No, it's the tivo. Same cable card, same tuning adapter, same cable company. Only change, replacing TiVo HD with premiere XL4.

XL4 doesn't show anything in the suggestions screen 
Find TV, movies, & videos -> browse TV & movies -> TV -> suggestions

Old TiVo HD always had shows listed in its suggestion screen. I have not had any major tuning adapter issues, until now.


----------



## stevewjackson (Nov 2, 2007)

By chance, does anyone have any new insight into this issue?

Back on 1/22 I changed cable companies and discovered when installers arrived that Charter uses SDV in my area when they had a pair of Motorola TAs with them. At first no issues, but then a few days later I noted that both my Premiere (bought around Oct/Nov) and TiVo HD had stopped recording suggestions. I really rely on suggestions!

I followed along with some advice here and found both had nothing in their list of Suggestions. The wife (with the HD) doesn't care much, and I was able to get a handful of items on the Premiere with an overnight power-down, but it hasn't been long enough yet to conclusively determine whether this will end up recording any of those programs.

So...does anyone have any new insights? I've found nothing useful on TiVo's own forums or elsewhere.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

stevewjackson said:


> I was able to get a handful of items on the Premiere with an overnight power-down, but it hasn't been long enough yet to conclusively determine whether this will end up recording any of those programs.


Once the suggestions list has populated with the tuning adapter powered off, they should record when the tuning adapter is powered on assuming that the suggestions don't conflict with scheduled recordings or that a speculative tune isn't blocked at the time of request.


----------



## stevewjackson (Nov 2, 2007)

DaveDFW said:


> Once the suggestions list has populated with the tuning adapter powered off, they should record when the tuning adapter is powered on assuming that the suggestions don't conflict with scheduled recordings or that a speculative tune isn't blocked at the time of request.


That's generally what I learned from this thread. And when I followed this advice and got some stuff on the suggestions list, I did in fact get a small number of suggestions recorded -- including some that weren't on that list. But this is still not even close to a good solution.

I'm wondering about something else, though. Charter's instructions for both brands of TAs show it with a cable splitter, and I've read in numerous places here and elsewhere that you really can lose the splitter and use the coax in/out instead. I'm curious if that would make any difference in this.

One way or another, I'm really not happy if I need to power down my TA overnight periodically to get my suggestions working again -- it really makes my TiVo experience worthwhile!


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

stevewjackson said:


> I'm wondering about something else, though. Charter's instructions for both brands of TAs show it with a cable splitter, and I've read in numerous places here and elsewhere that you really can lose the splitter and use the coax in/out instead. I'm curious if that would make any difference in this.


In my experience, it makes no difference how the coax signal reaches the Tivo. Whether you use the tuning adapter's pass-through or split the coax and feed the Tivo separately will not affect the suggestions issue. For those who experience the issue, merely having the tuning adapter powered on and attached via USB prevents the suggestions list from populating.

Removing power from the tuning adapter isn't the only method which works. You may also disconnect the USB cable and effect the same result of populating the suggestions list. It's just that powering down the tuning adapter is easier to automate with an external timer for those who choose to implement a workaround.



stevewjackson said:


> But this is still not even close to a good solution. ... I'm really not happy if I need to power down my TA overnight periodically to get my suggestions working again...


I absolutely agree. This is clearly a Tivo software error and and Tivo's refusal to address the issue is unforgivable.


----------



## stevewjackson (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm not yet ready to implement a timer-based workaround, but I'll keep that in mind for later -- especially on my Premiere, as the wife seems to care far less about this than I do.

But after all I've read thus far, I do think TiVo is dragging on this matter. It's clearly not just on the Premiere, either, since I'm getting it on a TiVo HD and Premiere.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

stevewjackson said:


> It's clearly not just on the Premiere, either, since I'm getting it on a TiVo HD and Premiere.


True, this issue occurs on the S3 and HD also. But because further development is practically dead for those platforms, the chance of receiving a software fix is effectively zero.

The Premiere line, however, is a current product for which Tivo is still releasing software updates. I don't think it's unreasonable to expect software fixes for major flaws on a current product.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

DaveDFW said:


> True, this issue occurs on the S3 and HD also. But because further development is practically dead for those platforms, the chance of receiving a software fix is effectively zero.


But not out of the realm of possibility. It depends on how easy the fix is.
I was surprised when TiVo added the ability for Series 2 boxes to use digital ATSC boxes.
They could have easily told customers to buy a Series 3/TivoHD box if they wanted to continue to receive OTA transmissions.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

steve614 said:


> But not out of the realm of possibility.


Yes, I suppose anything is possible but based on experience I doubt it will never happen.

The first time I mentioned the suggestions/TA issue on the S3/HD was in June 2010, and others on TCF had reported it prior to that. One of the Tivo reps also confirmed that Tivo was aware of the issue in September 2010 and that it was "being worked on."

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8156580#post8156580

I'm basing my prediction of no fix for the S3/HD due to the fact that everyone has known about this problem for more than 2.5 years and we have yet to see a resolution.

Others can continue to hope for a fix but I know one isn't coming. I am almost equally pessimistic about a fix for the Premieres.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

My suggestions on my Elite just stopped recorded a few weeks ago (just noticed today). Trying the disable/reboot/enable trick to see if that helps. Haven't had this happen previously.


----------



## hazelnus111 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have two Tivos and Charter service. I have had a TiVo HD with Tuning Adapter for three years and have had no significant problems with Suggestions. I added a TiVo premiere 4 two months ago and have had no suggestions recording on it since hooking it up. I tried the sequence of turning off recording suggestions option and then back on with a reboot after each change and no suggestions recording days after this. 

So, yesterday, I bought a timer and set my tuning adapter to turn off between 2:45am and 7:55am. This morning, in there TiVo suggestions list, there were 30 or so suggestions. They started recording already despite the tuning adapter being connected. So, I'm convinced this is a prevention of suggestions from populating on the Tivo. I'm happy that's where the block is occurring because at least there is a fairly easy workaround. But, its still ridiculous that Tivo can't get a software fix out since this is a long-standing problem. I wonder how those will work on the TiVo Premiere boxes that Charter is having TiVo build for them.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

monkeydust said:


> My suggestions on my Elite just stopped recorded a few weeks ago (just noticed today). Trying the disable/reboot/enable trick to see if that helps. Haven't had this happen previously.


Did not fix it. Has worked fine in the last year until a few weeks ago. What the heck?


----------



## Mr. Coffee (Dec 2, 2005)

We had a Series 3 (never used a tuning adapter with it, so it recorded suggestions.)

Also have a Premiere (the original) with tuning adapter, and it records suggestions fine.

Just replaced the Series 3 with a Premiere 4 (and tuning adapter), and it doesn't seem to record suggestions.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

monkeydust said:


> Did not fix it. Has worked fine in the last year until a few weeks ago. What the heck?


Still no new suggestions. My series 3 which is also using a tuning adapter is still recording suggestions.

I went ahead and cleared my old suggestions (170 total) off my Elite and guess ill try some TA and TiVo reboots and settings changes over the next few days to see if it helps.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

monkeydust said:


> Still no new suggestions. My series 3 which is also using a tuning adapter is still recording suggestions.
> 
> I went ahead and cleared my old suggestions (170 total) off my Elite and guess ill try some TA and TiVo reboots and settings changes over the next few days to see if it helps.


Anybody got any "suggestions" for me? My suggestions worked fine on my Elite for 10 months and now nothing. Still working fine with my S3 w/the same TA. When I view Suggestions in Find TV, it doesn't list any but shows me everything I gave thumbs up and down to. Done plenty of unplugging, unsetting/setting, rebooting and not sure what else to try.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

monkeydust said:


> Anybody got any "suggestions" for me? My suggestions worked fine on my Elite for 10 months and now nothing. Still working fine with my S3 w/the same TA. When I view Suggestions in Find TV, it doesn't list any but shows me everything I gave thumbs up and down to. Done plenty of unplugging, unsetting/setting, rebooting and not sure what else to try.


Try tuning your channels to ones that arent on SDV. Then unplug the USB from the tuning adapter but dont unplug the tuning adapter from the power. Wait a few hours and see if the suggestions populate.


----------



## PAP (Oct 6, 1999)

I have had the "no suggestions" problem for months. Had no idea why it wasn't working. In the last couple months I've been getting "connect to the tivo service" messages and now S03 errors and cannot connect at all. I've tried rebooting, jumpstart 57 and nothing is working. So in my case I'm come to the assumption that my hard drive is screwed up and I just ordered a new one.

I don't know if this is related or not, but my theory until I came across this thread today is that somehow my drive was listed as full so suggestions would not populate. 

??


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

PAP said:


> I have had the "no suggestions" problem for months. Had no idea why it wasn't working. In the last couple months I've been getting "connect to the tivo service" messages and now S03 errors and cannot connect at all. I've tried rebooting, jumpstart 57 and nothing is working. So in my case I'm come to the assumption that my hard drive is screwed up and I just ordered a new one.
> 
> I don't know if this is related or not, but my theory until I came across this thread today is that somehow my drive was listed as full so suggestions would not populate.
> 
> ??


It sounds like you have an S3 or an HD. There's a well-known bug with those models when attached to tuning adapters which results in Tivo garbage collection processes failing to complete, which eventually leads to no guide data.

If you have an S3 or HD, there are two workarounds for the GC issue.

1. You can simply leave the tuning adapter unplugged until the GC process on the system information screen shows a current date.
2. You can disconnect the Tivo's internet connection until the GC process on the system information screen shows a current date.

There are several threads on this issue in the S3/HD forum, but here is one from July 2011:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=472857&highlight=connect+guide

The commonality between the "no suggestions" issue and the "GC failure" issue is the tuning adapter. The problem for those of us on SDV systems is that the tuning adapter is not optional--without the tuning adapter we cannot properly use our cable service. But as soon as we plug a tuning adapter into a Tivo all sorts of things break.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Ok, I have done what has been mentioned here and have suggestions again (timer turning of TA between 1-6am). Anyway to not display the TA message that it has been connected disconnected every time?


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

monkeydust said:


> Ok, I have done what has been mentioned here and have suggestions again (timer turning of TA between 1-6am). Anyway to not display the TA message that it has been connected disconnected every time?


Not that I have found.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Teeps said:


> Not that I have found.


Ok, thanks. I looked around to turn of warning messages but couldn't find anyplace to that that. Another similar issue I have is the warning message about the Tivo not being able to tune into the channel it is on and it says it is Trying Again. Well, it looks fine to me so the only thing that is a problem is the damn message telling me that it is having some problem that I am not witnessing.

So, I had tried switching my TA's between my Elite (no suggestions) and my S3 (suggestions) to see if I would start getting them on my Elite. That didn't work. But, it looks like they are no longer working on my S3 now either (they had been working for years up until then and my Elite had been working for 10 months until mid-January).

Just changed my network connection on my Elite from the Tivo wireless adapter to a LAN connection to see if that makes any difference. If not, I'll plug my timer back into the TA to let it go off between 1-6am daily.


----------



## ahwman (Jan 24, 2013)

DaveDFW said:


> I don't really suspect my TA is faulty, especially since this is exactly the same way in which S3 and HD suggestions fail with the same workaround. To me, this is obviously a Tivo software issue.
> 
> This is also not a speculative tuning issue. Once the suggestions list has been populated with the TA disconnected, the Tivo successfully records suggestions on SDV channels once the TA is reconnected. I'm watching my suggestions list slowly decrease as suggestions have been recording all weekend.
> 
> Either Tivo has broken the S4 suggestion programming or Time-Warner in North Texas is doing something that isn't being done in other markets.


It's not your tuning adapter. I have two brand new XL4's each with brand new Motorola tuning adapters (BrightHouse cable). Same exact behavior as you describe. Zero suggestions with TA's on, so I've had to resort to putting my TA's on a timer (set to turn off from 3am to 6am). I have an open case with TiVo escalated to a level 2 tech and still have yet to bear back on the issue. Honestly, I think they have no idea how to fix this bug which is why they pass the buck onto the cable company. As a brand new TiVo customer with over $1,600 invested, I'm pretty disappointed with what I see, on top of the random reboots on both TiVo's...


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

ahwman said:


> It's not your tuning adapter. I have two brand new XL4's each with brand new Motorola tuning adapters (BrightHouse cable). Same exact behavior as you describe. Zero suggestions with TA's on, so I've had to resort to putting my TA's on a timer (set to turn off from 3am to 6am). I have an open case with TiVo escalated to a level 2 tech and still have yet to bear back on the issue. Honestly, I think they have no idea how to fix this bug which is why they pass the buck onto the cable company. As a brand new TiVo customer with over $1,600 invested, I'm pretty disappointed with what I see, on top of the random reboots on both TiVo's...


Plus 1 on TiVo has no clue as to how to fix this bug.
I would not be surprised if a fix is just not possible...


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

monkeydust said:


> Just changed my network connection on my Elite from the Tivo wireless adapter to a LAN connection to see if that makes any difference. If not, I'll plug my timer back into the TA to let it go off between 1-6am daily.


Well, I got a full set of suggestions today after I switched to a LAN connection yesterday and kept my TA plugged in all night. Hopefully this will continue so I don't have to use the TA timer trick.


----------



## stevewjackson (Nov 2, 2007)

monkeydust said:


> Well, I got a full set of suggestions today after I switched to a LAN connection yesterday and kept my TA plugged in all night. Hopefully this will continue so I don't have to use the TA timer trick.


Please enlighten me. I've been considering purchasing a timer, but if there's an alternative then I might be able to avoid it.

In particular, *which* TiVo wireless adapter were you using? I'm using a free TiVo Wireless N adapter that was part of the promo package when I bought my Premiere direct from TiVo. It's effectively just a bridge, but it's theirs.

So can you be more specific as to what you had and what you switched to for a "LAN connection" instead?


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

I doubt the wireless adapter was at fault. I only use traditional wired ethernet and still experience the no-suggestions issue.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

stevewjackson said:


> Please enlighten me. I've been considering purchasing a timer, but if there's an alternative then I might be able to avoid it.
> 
> In particular, *which* TiVo wireless adapter were you using? I'm using a free TiVo Wireless N adapter that was part of the promo package when I bought my Premiere direct from TiVo. It's effectively just a bridge, but it's theirs.
> 
> So can you be more specific as to what you had and what you switched to for a "LAN connection" instead?


I was using the Tivo Wireless N adapter and I ended up running an ethernet cable through my basement to my bedroom where the Tivo Elite is located (snapper interface now).

So, I have been getting new Suggestions loaded into my list of Suggestions I see when I navigate through the Find TV menus to look at my potential list of suggestions (populated up to 2/22/2013 at the moment). I will update this thread if it continues to work or not work.

My Series suggestions are not working after I exchanged TA's with my Elite and it has a Ethernet connection too (suggestions had been populating since I got it in 2006). But, I'm not going to swap them back since I'd rather have them working on my Elite (the initial switch didn't help my Elite. Only after a couple of multi hour TA unplugs last week and the hard wired Ethernet connection over the weekend have they begun to work again on a daily basis)

I'm not ready to definitively say what has fixed what. Just posting my actions and observations.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Suggestions have not updated for the last few days so I had to put the TA back on the timer (set for off on Thu and Sun 1-6am).


----------



## stevewjackson (Nov 2, 2007)

monkeydust said:


> Suggestions have not updated for the last few days so I had to put the TA back on the timer (set for off on Thu and Sun 1-6am).


Unfortunately, that was as I expected.

So my next query is whether someone can recommend a good timer so that I can do the same in my home.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

stevewjackson said:


> Unfortunately, that was as I expected.
> 
> So my next query is whether someone can recommend a good timer so that I can do the same in my home.


I use one of these: http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3797838&cagpspn=pla from Ace Hardware.

Pro
The timer has been 100% reliable in operation.
Easy to setup
Con
Limited to daily 24 hour program cycle.


----------



## stevewjackson (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd prefer something digital that will let me set at least a couple nights a week for off time. I've seen a couple while poking around at Amazon, but I thought I'd seek recommendations from some here who already have some in use.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

stevewjackson said:


> I'd prefer something digital that will let me set at least a couple nights a week for off time. I've seen a couple while poking around at Amazon, but I thought I'd seek recommendations from some here who already have some in use.


Understood.

Be sure to post up the timer you purchase.


----------



## hazelnus111 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have been using a Westek digital timer that I purchased at Target on my Charter TA with Tivo Premiere and it's been working fine in terms of allowing suggestions to drop in. (http://www.amazon.com/Westek-TE22DH...&qid=1361478274&sr=1-13&keywords=westek+timer)

However, I tried using another one on the TA with my Tivo HD that was getting some suggestions thinking that I may get more and it caused the Tivo HD to freeze every time the TA would turn back on. So, I've stopped using the timer on that TA.


----------



## russmd (Mar 24, 2006)

I have a Premier, working perfectly for over a year. On 5/27/13 the Suggestions list stopped populating. Worked fine before that. Power cycling tuning adapter, restarting TIVo, forcing a network connection all did nothing.


TSN:
Manufacturer of tuning Adapter: Motorola
Cable Provider: Time Warner
Is the tuning adapter blinking? N - solid yellow
Have you replaced the tuning adapter? N
Is the tuning adapter currently connected? Y
Do you currently have a list of TiVo suggestions (we are referring to TiVo Suggestions/Thumb Ratings under Browse TV & Movies or Find Programs not the To Do List or My Shows list)? NO - just the message described previously.
Does unplugging power to the tuning adapter allow list of suggestions to build (you may need to force connections to the TiVo service)? YES. Unplugged TA last night and list repopulated when checked this morning.
Do you have any legacy units using a tuning adapter (TiVo HD, or TiVo Series3)? N
If the answer to the question above is Yes, are these units experiencing the same issue? (Y/N) 

Please note that all was working fine until 5/27 (the last date a Suggestion was recorded.) Did no system changes or modifications recently that could cause this.
I called Time Warner and they were clueless, but said they resent a signal to my system. Did not resolve it.
List did populate after I unplugged the TA last night.
Also called TIVO support who said they were aware of issues with TA's but had little help.

Question - why this happened all of a sudden on 5/27? Was there an update then that caused this? Very peculiar to happen all of a sudden. Understand unplugging timer workaround but very annoying.

Thank you.
Russ


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

This happened to me too recently. TiVo Elite on TWC Southwest Ohio with Cisco Tuning Adapter. Stopped getting suggestions on 4/10/2013. Never had a problem before that. Haven't had a single suggestion record since. Haven't bothered to try the unplug hack.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Is your Tivo very full? If it is very full, there won't be suggestions even listed (i.e. if you manually go into the suggestions list). It can take a day or more after making some space to get some suggestions listed.


----------



## russmd (Mar 24, 2006)

I also have exactly this issue on my Premier with Time Warner. Interesting that all worked perfectly for almost 2 years until mid May, 2013, when I stopped getting Suggestions. List only repopulates when TA/USB unplugged, then Suggestions record till the list runs out. Multiple calls, reboots, new TA, updated software - nothing. Why started all of a sudden in May???
TIVO techs keep blaming the cable company but this is happening across multiple companies. It's a TIVO foobar - they need to admit it and FIX IT!


----------



## ahwman (Jan 24, 2013)

russmd said:


> I also have exactly this issue on my Premier with Time Warner. Interesting that all worked perfectly for almost 2 years until mid May, 2013, when I stopped getting Suggestions. List only repopulates when TA/USB unplugged, then Suggestions record till the list runs out. Multiple calls, reboots, new TA, updated software - nothing. Why started all of a sudden in May???
> TIVO techs keep blaming the cable company but this is happening across multiple companies. It's a TIVO foobar - they need to admit it and FIX IT!


Please pass this onto [email protected]. She is actively involved in relaying this issue to engineering. I would also email her your TSN so that they can enable logging in your TiVo to help gather more information.


----------



## russmd (Mar 24, 2006)

Done. And the address I believe is [email protected] (not Margaret). I saw this in another post somewhere.


----------



## ahwman (Jan 24, 2013)

russmd said:


> Done. And the address I believe is [email protected] (not Margaret). I saw this in another post somewhere.


You are absolutely correct, please forgive my error and thank you for correcting it.


----------



## russmd (Mar 24, 2006)

Just got this back from Margret. At least they're acknowledging the issue. Fingers crossed.




Thanks for reaching out to me.

We understand the issue, and we believe we have a fix. I expect it in the next software update, but I don't have a release date yet.

Best,
--Margret


----------



## ahwman (Jan 24, 2013)

russmd said:


> Just got this back from Margret. At least they're acknowledging the issue. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Thanks for reaching out to me.
> 
> ...


That's exciting! Thank you for sharing. Hopefully soon I can retire the timers on my TA's


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow that is exciting news! Hopefully its out soon!


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

I hope this information is accurate. I miss my suggestions. Although which update is she referring to? The latest update which seems to have been put on hold does nothing to address the suggestions failure.


----------



## russmd (Mar 24, 2006)

Still waiting, no fix.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Tivo is not fast at putting fixes out. Hopefully it makes it to us at least by the fall.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Putting the tuning adapter on a timer works fine to fix this issue. Only downside is you can't record on SDV channels during the few hours in the early AM when it is off and you have to acknowledge the TA is connected when you turn your TV on after it is back on. I've been doing this for a few months now and it works fine. Actually, I don't think I've watched one suggestion during the last few months though.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

russmd said:


> Still waiting, no fix.


You expected a fix in a week? Really?!?!


----------



## russmd (Mar 24, 2006)

jrtroo said:


> You expected a fix in a week? Really?!?!


Actually, I did! This problem has been complained about for much longer than a week, as evidenced by all of these posts. And it's a software glitch. - has to be some computer jock who can fix it by changing a few 0's to 1's in no time flat.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

You have to factor in the time it takes for Tivo to actually admit its a software issue, and stop blaming the cable company for everything, which can take a *really long time*. Then they have to monitor boxes, figure out what the issue is, and then start working on a fix. I went thru the "lost channel" issue with them, and it took forever for them to actually admit it was a Tivo problem, then when they figured out what the bug in the software was, they figured out a fix, that helped some people, just not everyone.


----------



## DavidStallard (Aug 9, 2006)

Any update on this issue?


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

I removed my TA timer that would turn it off at night and I'm back to getting no suggestions. Got annoyed by TA has been connected warning message I'd have to click through each morning.


----------



## DavidStallard (Aug 9, 2006)

monkeydust said:


> I removed my TA timer that would turn it off at night and I'm back to getting no suggestions. Got annoyed by TA has been connected warning message I'd have to click through each morning.


Is the Tivo fully functional while that warning message is on screen? I've seen it before, but always clear it instantly...not sure if it would prevent some late-night scheduled recordings from happening.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Yeah, as far as I know, the warning message has no impact on recording programs. You just have to clear it before navigating.

I have such a backlog of shows to watch, I figured I really wasn't going to have much need for Suggestions at this time.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi,

I'm very sorry for the trouble that some have been experiencing with Tuning Adapters and TiVo Suggestions.

We believe we've fixed the problem, and the fix will be part of our next software update. (This Fall.)

If you'd to see if the fix works for your setup, you can apply to participate in the TiVo Beta Program:

https://fieldtrials.tivo.com/signup/default.html

Once complete the application, please email me ([email protected]) with the subject "Beta Program: TiVo Suggestions" and I'll see if I you qualify to be added to the program.

Note: If you are selected, you will need to complete a non-disclosure agreement, and won't be able to discuss anything about the program or the fix on the forum.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks for acknowledging the problem and getting a fix ready to test. Will sign up when I get home (having the problem on both my Elite and S3). :up:


----------



## MrSinatra (Oct 20, 2009)

its now October and nothing is fixed.

I won't buy a 6 tuner roamio until it is. pathetic service!


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

See this thread, update signup is now:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=485471&page=4


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

MrSinatra said:


> its now October and nothing is fixed.
> 
> I won't buy a 6 tuner roamio until it is. pathetic service!


I had the no-suggestions problem on my Elite (started out of the blue) from April of this year all the way up to when I bought my Roamio Plus in early September.

My Roamio is full of suggestions; so I think this issue is fixed on the codebase the Roamio is running on.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

mrizzo80 said:


> My Roamio is full of suggestions; so I think this issue is fixed on the codebase the Roamio is running on.


Same here. My Roamio Plus attached to a tuning adapter records suggestions correctly. I gave up on my XL4; maybe it'll get a code fix and maybe it won't. I wasn't willing to wait when the Roamio is so much better.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

Has anyone who experienced the no-suggestions issue with the Premiere line received the fall update?

If so, was the no-suggestions issue fixed?

Since I sold my XL4 I am unable to check for myself. I'm genuinely curious if Tivo followed through on their promise.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes it was fixed for me. It started populating right away after the update. I noticed today though I was down to 2 pages of suggestions, but hoping maybe its just in the process of finding new ones. Has been recording a lot of them over the weekend though :up:


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

That's good news for people who held onto their Premieres.


----------

